# What is the best Pentax DSLR for low light?



## GlenVision (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm interested in knowing which Pentax DSLR has the lowest noise at high ISO settings? 

Also, which Pentax gives the best results at low ISO's and very long exposures?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2013)

DxO Mark.com might be a good place to start. Go down the list, and find the highest-ranked Pentax.


----------



## Unruely (Jul 24, 2013)

I have 5 Pentax bodies, the KX, K7, K20D, K01, and the K5ii. The best is the K5ii, K01, KX, K7, K20d in that order. For low ISO and long exposures the K5ii and K7 are the best of the 5 I have.


----------



## skid2964 (Nov 18, 2013)

I think the K-5IIs/K-5II definitely have the best High ISO performance.


----------

